# Chakravartin The Creator (Asura's Wraith) Vs Pyron (Darkstalkers)



## SpaceMook (Apr 25, 2012)

It'll be made eventually so why not now. 

Pyron's at full power. If he loses Chakravartin goes up against Jedah.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

Based on what I've seen

Pyron fucks him up just by flying past him, plus Pyron's more exotic powers would fuck him up. Jedah is just laughable.

I don't think Asura's Wrath is anywhere near the levels of Darkstalkers.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

Though I just heard he's universal at his most powerful?

That's way too much.


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

Pretty sure the most AS has going for it is planet level+ showings. Who's this Chakravartin The Creator?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Apr 25, 2012)

Go here from 1 hour and 59 minutes onwards:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chakravartin was so big and powerful Galaxies started gravitating towards him just by existing, and that's not even his Creator form at all


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 25, 2012)

As the title suggests, Chakravartin is the creator of the Asura's Wrath universe, and he certainly lives up to the title of God.

To put it into context, he can throw even blue suns at you with just a gesture, his beam attacks go far beyond light speed.  When it comes to the blue sun, just knowing how big those things can get gives you a sense of how power Chakravartin and Asura the Destructor are.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

Hmm, I think Pyron's more exotic powers give him the edge here plus is that the only feat he has shown? because I can't be arsed to watch all of it?

What can his Creator form do?



Catalyst75 said:


> To put it into context, he can throw even blue suns at you with just a gesture, his beam attacks go far beyond light speed.  When it comes to the blue sun, just knowing how big those things can get gives you a sense of how power Chakravartin and Asura the Destructor are.



Yeah

Pyron has done this shit while in his Mortal form.

I take it Creator form created the universe? 

I guess creator form wins.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 25, 2012)

You would have to actually play the game itself, or watch an uploaded video of it, to get an actual comprehension of how powerful Chakravartin is.

And yes, I presume that the Creator form was the one that created the universe.  In-game dialogue also implies that Chakravartin has destroyed and rebuilt Earth multiple times in the search of an heir to his power.  And when I talk about "destroyed", I refer to atomization.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll watch the uploaded video posted earlier then I traded in the game ages ago.

But it sounds like the only one who can beat (stomp) Pyron is his Creator form atm because while these feats are impressive it still sounds like he's going to get wrecked by true form Pyron, shit , Pyron casually destroyed a planet in the OVA, the famous smiley planet busting feat.

Chakravartin


----------



## Shouko (Apr 25, 2012)

Creator Form can stop time.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Apr 25, 2012)

He also has random Monolith like structures that flicker around the battlefield in his creator form.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

Jedah would backhand him, hell it's arguable that Jedah at his strongest>creator form.


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> I'll watch the uploaded video posted earlier then I traded in the game ages ago.
> 
> But it sounds like the only one who can beat (stomp) Pyron is his Creator form atm because while these feats are impressive it still sounds like he's going to get wrecked by true form Pyron, shit , Pyron casually destroyed a planet in the OVA, the famous smiley planet busting feat.
> 
> Chakravartin



You remember Pyron's Night Warriors: Darkstalkers Revenge ending right?


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

Pyron using stars to propose to his bitch

Whoever that may be


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 25, 2012)

I can see that people will need to watch or play through episode 22 in order to understand just *what* Chakravartin is capable of.


----------



## Shouko (Apr 25, 2012)

> Jedah would backhand him, hell it's arguable that Jedah at his strongest>creator form.


It's obvious but why're bringing Jedah?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2012)

create universe = at least cube being ? Did he really create it ?


Can someone fully summarize *confirmed* feats of creator form ? Sorry, I'm too lazy to watch it all


----------



## SpaceMook (Apr 25, 2012)

Shouko said:


> It's obvious but why're bringing Jedah?



Read the OP.


----------



## Shouko (Apr 25, 2012)

How did I miss it? 

But well, Jedah wins


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> create universe = at least cube being ? Did he really create it ?
> 
> 
> Can someone fully summarize *confirmed* feats of creator form ? Sorry, I'm too lazy to watch it all



Basically this. I want something more than just presumptions. Just because he's named "the Creator" doesn't mean anything.

>Pyron is a solid estimate of 15 billion times FTL.
>His true form is at least four times larger than the Milky Way.
>Wears planets as rings.
>Shrank constellations I believe (this was on the wiki but we took it off?).
>Has a degree of cosmic awareness (he knew that in 65 million years Earth would be a sumptuous feast rich with life).


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Basically this. I want something more than just presumptions. Just because he's named "the Creator" doesn't mean anything.
> 
> >Pyron is a solid estimate of 15 billion times FTL.
> >His true form is at least four times larger than the Milky Way.
> ...


----------



## Gomu (Apr 25, 2012)

I also think Chakra loses this one. Pyron is just too strong until we can quantify all of Asura and Chakra's feats properly. But he won't be beating Asura easily though. Asura destroyed suns with the pressure of his punches. Just saying.


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

And Pyron at full power dwarfs the Milky Way.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

Pyron would bitchslap Asura. He's not even in this thread.

And since when was he a star buster?


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

I think they're talking about those glowing lights of varying size that Asura destroys during the fight with Charkrawhatever.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

So that suddenly equals star busting now?


----------



## Gomu (Apr 25, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> So that suddenly equals star busting now?



Asura busted a sun that was much larger than the actual sun (he was larger than the planet). It was destroying various earths and moons while it was coming towards him. He destroyed it with the pressure of his punches.

He also destroyed various smaller suns along the way.


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

Start at 2:00:00


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

Is this shit verified (told you I can't watch vids now)? Cause I'm smelling wank.


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 25, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Asura busted a sun that was *much larger than the actual sun* (he was larger than the planet).



What? How was that thing larger then the sun?


----------



## Gomu (Apr 25, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> What? How was that thing larger then the sun?



Because Asura was larger than the earth, and that sun completely dwarfed him in comparison.


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Is this shit verified (told you I can't watch vids now)? Cause I'm smelling wank.



Forgot you can't watch vids.

But no, this information has just come to light and therefore hasn't had time to be met with a reasonable amount of scrutiny.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Apr 25, 2012)

Judas said:


> You remember Pyron's Night Warriors: Darkstalkers Revenge ending right?



Or him being bigger than the Milky Way Galaxy 



But seriously, if this Creator guy is Universe level at his strongest, then both Pyron (both mortal and true form) and Jedah get stomped



Judas said:


> But no, this information has just come to light and therefore hasn't had time to be met with a reasonable amount of scrutiny.



Pretty much.

I would wait until we can truly confirm this guy is Universe-Level


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 25, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Because Asura was larger than the earth, and that sun completely dwarfed him in comparison.



Just like the sun dwarfes the earth. It's similar in size, but absolutely not bigger than the sun.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Because Asura was larger than the earth, and that sun completely dwarfed him in comparison.



Doesn't mean at all that the object in question was a star.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2012)

define 'dwarfes' please

Jupiter and Saturn dwarf Earth too


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

Is there anything that confirms that Chakra is universe level?


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 25, 2012)

Just talk. Nothing by feats.


----------



## Gomu (Apr 25, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> Just like the sun dwarfes the earth. It's similar in size, but absolutely not bigger than the sun.



Then that's my mistake then.

However. Chakra did not create that sun like he did the smaller suns. That sun was already there to begin with. And he pulled it towards Asura or manipulated it to come at Asura who destroyed it.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 25, 2012)

Judas said:


> Is there anything that confirms that Chakra is universe level?



I think it was said that he erased and created universes or something like that. Just going by what's being said.


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

And who made that statement?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 25, 2012)

Judas said:


> And who made that statement?



I guess it came from him since he's claiming to be the person who created the entire Asura universe. I've yet to play it myself, but so far the people who've played it are all claiming it. Oh well. Won't really know for sure until I play it.


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 25, 2012)

Chakra himself, I believe. Didn't see that part, so no link.


----------



## Shouko (Apr 25, 2012)

He actually didn't said universe. Just a world. He probably meant Earth.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

Well world and universe are often synonymous in fiction.

But no known feats from what I've seen.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Apr 25, 2012)

This is precisely why I hate these kinds of thread, with characters who are pure talk and don't show what they can do


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Apr 25, 2012)

Definitely seems to be above Mortal Pyron from what I'm seeing in that video, throwing dozens of planets much larger than Earth as projectiles and what appear to be stars as well.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

Except Mortal Pyron can do all that too.

Fuck I think Pyron was in mortal form when he shrank one of the constellations.


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I posted the video where Mortal Pyron was wearing planets as rings..._twice_.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Apr 25, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Except Mortal Pyron can do all that too.
> 
> Fuck I think Pyron was in mortal form when he shrank one of the constellations.



Evidence for that? As far as I know Mortal Pyron is a casual planet buster. I haven't heard of him being able to casually throw suns around in that form.

His wiki page is in need of serious updating if that's the case.


----------



## Gomu (Apr 25, 2012)

Chakra throwing a sun in his normal form. - 2:05:00

Casual feat.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

As far as I know Pyron HAS shrank a constellation.

I don't remember if it was in Mortal form or not but IIRC it actually was


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Evidence for that? As far as I know Mortal Pyron is a casual planet buster. I haven't heard of him being able to casually throw suns around in that form.
> 
> His wiki page is in need of serious updating if that's the case.



Judas posted the video of him wearing planets as rings and I'm pretty sure he shrank constellations in mortal form (was on the wiki but for some reason we took it off...)

And I am not at all convinced that they were doing shit to stars in Asura's Wrath.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

I think it was when he absorbed one, turned to mortal form and shrank it along with him actually.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

Though I don't remember it either, I think me and Dandy agreed to take it off because neither of us could find the feat so just leave that one for now I guess.

Doesn't stop True form Pyron from wrecking shit though


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Apr 25, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Judas posted the video of him wearing planets as rings and I'm pretty sure he shrank constellations in mortal form (was on the wiki but for some reason we took it off...)



The other guy looks big enough to do the former as well in that giant statue form. He's got miniature galaxies around him as well, though I guess those are just for show since he doesn't throw them at Asura.



> And I am not at all convinced that they were doing shit to stars in Asura's Wrath.



Don't see what else you'd consider it. They're much bigger than the planets he throws at you, and they look like stars.


----------



## Gomu (Apr 25, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> The other guy looks big enough to do the former as well in that giant statue form. He's got miniature galaxies around him as well, though I guess those are just for show since he doesn't throw them at Asura.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see what else you'd consider it. They're much bigger than the planets he throws at you, and they look like stars.



That's probably due to it being larger than the galaxies around him.

Asura as a planet classed character was a flea compared to his size. So much so that him punching his forehead made him the same size of his "third eye".


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Don't see what else you'd consider it. They're much bigger than the planets he throws at you, and they look like stars.



See Fluttershy's post.

They could be, but "dwarfing planets" doesn't necessarily make them stars. Scratchy remarked that they look smaller. I can't tell now since I can't watch the videos at the moment.

I am planning to do some scalings though.

If they were legit star-sized objects then yeah, if the constellation thing is out he may be able to beat mortal Pyron. True Pyron is a no way though.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Apr 25, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> See Fluttershy's post.
> 
> They could be, but "dwarfing planets" doesn't necessarily make them stars. Scratchy remarked that they look smaller. I can't tell now since I can't watch the videos at the moment.
> 
> ...



Hm, I don't see the player getting hit by one, so I'm not sure how you'd scale the smaller ones.

But having to skim through a three hour video where I have no idea what to look for is annoying. Hopefully someone who's played it can chime in on specific feats or good scaling opportunities.

From what I can see, his largest projectiles are at least bigger than Jupiter (the super planet Asura has to punch through), and the giant statue body should certainly be star sized.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Hm, I don't see the player getting hit by one, so I'm not sure how you'd scale the smaller ones.
> 
> But having to skim through a three hour video where I have no idea what to look for is annoying. Hopefully someone who's played it can chime in on specific feats or good scaling opportunities.
> 
> From what I can see, his largest projectiles are at least bigger than Jupiter (the super planet Asura has to punch through), and the giant statue body should certainly be star sized.



Plus, he is either on hard mode, or he is not that good of a player.  

As far as the size of the Statue Body, I wouldn't be surprised if it was big enough to span at least the radius of the solar system up to Pluto.

I have actually played the game myself, but even I find it hard to describe what the final battle between Asura and Chakravartin was like.  As far as the 'basics' of that battle are concerned, Asura is a stellar buster, consider he destroyed a fairly large star during the battle.  When it comes to those small "stars" Asura destroyed during the fight, it takes at least nine heavy attack blasts to destroy them in comparison to the one to destroy the planets.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> When it comes to those small "stars" Asura destroyed during the fight, it takes at least nine heavy attack blasts to destroy them in comparison to the one to destroy the planets.



Which is nothing more than game mechanics and should be ignored (unless there's a cutscene of this).

And proof of anyting even remotely close to that distance?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Which is nothing more than game mechanics and should be ignored (unless there's a cutscene of this).
> 
> And proof of anyting even remotely close to that distance?



Doesn't that rule best apply for games of multi-media franchises, like Star Wars?  Considering the magnitude of the fight in Epsiode 22, it's pretty much indisputable that Asura can pull off feats like that.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

It applies to everything. Game mechanics have never been acceptable as evidence here.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Apr 25, 2012)

I need a person to answer this:

What exactly are those things orbiting around Chakravartin? They look like black holes to me


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

Pyron's new bongload when he's finished with chablahblah


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh80B8GvwME&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

For those who do not play the game, here is the final battle.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I need a person to answer this:
> 
> What exactly are those things orbitating around Chakravartin? They look like black holes to me



They've been called "galaxies" but they're way too small.

If they're black holes we wouldn't be able to see them plus they'd probably be too gravitationally dominant for where they are.



The Penetrator said:


> Pyron's new bongload when he's finished with chablahblah


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Apr 25, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> They've been called "galaxies" but they're way too small.
> 
> If they're black holes we wouldn't be able to see them plus they'd probably be too gravitationally dominant for where they are



Indeed they are.

Star Systems, perhaps?


----------



## Gomu (Apr 25, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Indeed they are.
> 
> Star Systems, perhaps?



They are either small star systems orbiting him or extremely small galaxies. Either one of those.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Indeed they are.
> 
> Star Systems, perhaps?



No. Still way too small.


----------



## Gomu (Apr 25, 2012)

Ah I see... so now due to its size, it's not considered a galaxy... or a star system... or anything of that magnitude.



Some things shouldn't be judged by their size.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 25, 2012)

It's just as it was mentioned in Men in Black: "Just because something is very powerful doesn't mean it can't be reallly small".  "The Galaxy" in Men in Black was the size of a marble.

In other words, that would make what was around Chakravartin miniature galaxies.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

Those are two completely different contexts. I can't even vouch for it because I don't know that comic.

Edit: No, you can't take the feats in one medium and assign them to another.


----------



## SpaceMook (Apr 25, 2012)

Do we have a definite size on Chakravartin yet?


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

Not Pyron size.


----------



## Gomu (Apr 25, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Those are two completely different contexts. I can't even vouch for it because I don't know that comic.
> 
> Edit: No, you can't take the feats in one medium and assign them to another.



It was the Marvel series. A comic series read world wide.

And what's so different about the "context" you said that the "generic lasers are found in all fictions" what makes this instance so different from that?


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Do we have a definite size on Chakravartin yet?



Probably at some gas giant level at least.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2012)

> "The Galaxy" in Men in Black was the size of a marble.


it was a marble to the alien, who could be multiverse sized for all we know (like Cosmic Armor Superman) .. to us it's a normal galaxy


also, those could be universes inside the marbles, not galaxies .. in fact, they probably were universes




and this has no relation to Asura


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

Me, CD and Niggermind have been discussing that as a thread anyway


----------



## Gomu (Apr 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> it was a marble to the alien, who could be multiverse sized for all we know (like Cosmic Armor Superman) .. to us it's a normal galaxy
> 
> 
> also, those could be universes inside the marbles, not galaxies .. in fact, they probably were universes
> ...



We should also say that mini-suns aren't suns. And that if a planet isn't large enough it can't be considered a planet.

I feel sorry for Inazuma Eleven too. Those aren't big bangs their kicking around, they're just swirly lights. Gotta love those. There aren't any wormholes that small either. Lets take them out of the equation... hm...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Probably at some gas giant level at least.



That super-planet that Chakravartin tossed at Asura was bigger than Jupiter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2012)

> And that if a planet isn't large enough it can't be considered a planet.


ask Pluto


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ask Pluto



Pluto is still a dwarf planet.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Apr 25, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> No. Still way too small.



Those were stars, then?


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Those were stars, then?



The whole thing is weird. If they were stars they should be much bigger than what we're scaling from.

I'm simply inclined to say "I don't know what they were" until we can get a proper scaling.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

There's only one thing to say

PYRON SMASH!


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Apr 25, 2012)

I did see a moment in the video where the player got hit by one, and it looked to be roughly 2-3 times Asura's size. More like Neptune lit on fire than a sun, as far as size is concerned.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 25, 2012)

That seems about right.

Now we just need to wait until Chaos or Brohan can scale for us.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 26, 2012)

I am not sure how Chakravartin defeat someone who wears planet as rings!


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 26, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> I am not sure how Chakravartin defeat someone who wears planet as rings!



I think that Chakravartin might manage.  Asura is bigger than the Earth, yet he's barely a speck on Chakravartin's face in his Golden Statue Form.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 26, 2012)

Am I missing something, I played the game, saw the ending, I don't remember Asura being bigger than the earth!


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 26, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> Am I missing something, I played the game, saw the ending, I don't remember Asura being bigger than the earth!



A comparison can be made immediately after Asura transforms into "The Destructor", when he blocked that Mantra beam that Chakravartin fired at Earth.  

All of those rock spheres you shoot down during the first stage of the final battle are also planets that Chakravartin manipulates to throw at you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> Am I missing something, I played the game, saw the ending, I don't remember Asura being bigger than the earth!


did you play the DLCs ?


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 26, 2012)

Not yet! the last I remember is unlocking the real ending.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2012)

the DLCs is where the sunbusting occurs

and other things


and Asura grows bigger


----------



## Ulti (Apr 26, 2012)

More like Pyron doesn't even notice him as he's flying past him and wrecks him.

Not only does he use planets as rings, he's been stated to be at least 4 times as big as the Milky Way Galaxy and he has galaxies orbiting around him IIRC.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 14, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> More like Pyron doesn't even notice him as he's flying past him and wrecks him.
> 
> Not only does he use planets as rings, he's been stated to be at least 4 times as big as the Milky Way Galaxy and he has galaxies orbiting around him IIRC.



In his statue form, Chakravartin is at least ten times bigger than the sun.  While that might not be much to you, it's a whole lot bigger than Pyron's size when he wore planets like rings.

Official material has also stated Chakravartin to be omnipotent, and he was the one who created the world as well.  It is not unlikely that "the world" could refer to the universe as a whole.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

Yes. An omnipotent being that was defeated and killed. His omnipotence sure worked out well for him, didn't it?


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Yes. An omnipotent being that was defeated and killed. His omnipotence sure worked out well for him, didn't it?



More along the lines of Asura becoming a god himself.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

So Asura is above omnipotence?


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> So Asura is above omnipotence?



They were on even levels when Asura's Unlimited Mode released in Post-core form. I'd say he's either at the same level or he's above Chakravartin while in unlimited mode.Chakravartin also planned everything that happened as well. Meaning he manipulated fate. He created the Demi-gods so that he could find a successor. He created the universe (possibly) that they are in. Is able to gravitate galaxies towards himself by way of his statues likeness. Can warp reality. Can stop time. Is the main energy source for the entire universe (when mantra is concerned). He controls worlds, stars, and can turn said stars supernova hot. Create a planet so big it dwarved Asura's size by at least 200 times that. Etc, etc...


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

So... You are claiming that Asura is above omnipotence. I just want to get a perfectly clear understanding of what you are saying.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> So... You are claiming that Asura is above omnipotence. I just want to get a perfectly clear understanding of what you are saying.



Not saying that. Saying that Asura is above Chakravartin who is said to be omnipotent. But tell your friends anything you like. Lord knows they need more messenger boys.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

Good. Just making sure that you weren't saying that, because that's what it sounded like. And that would be dumb.


And why are you crying conspiracy all of a sudden?


----------



## NemeBro (May 14, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> In his statue form, Chakravartin is at least ten times bigger than the sun.  While that might not be much to you, it's a whole lot bigger than Pyron's size when he wore planets like rings.
> 
> Official material has also stated Chakravartin to be omnipotent, and he was the one who created the world as well.  It is not unlikely that "the world" could refer to the universe as a whole.



And that doesn't begin to equal _four times bigger than the Milky Way_.

Any proof that he created the universe as a whole?


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Good. Just making sure that you weren't saying that, because that's what it sounded like. And that would be dumb.
> 
> 
> And why are you crying conspiracy all of a sudden?



Never said conspiracy. A conspiracy would mean they'd have some importance to how the site is run. They don't. All they do is come on start shit, laugh and go away. Kinda demeaning in a place that's about actual debating and not tomfoolery, though meh. I guess I don't think like trolls. In any case I'd never call it conspiracy.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

Also, feats would suggest that in this case, unlike in Shin Megami Tensei or The Dark Tower, "world" refers to a planet.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Never said conspiracy. A conspiracy would mean they'd have some importance to how the site is run. They don't. All they do is come on start shit, laugh and go away. Kinda demeaning in a place that's about actual debating and not tomfoolery, though meh. I guess I don't think like trolls. In any case I'd never call it conspiracy.



You did however, imply that you thought I was going to run and show others you claiming Asura to be >Omnipotence.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> And that doesn't begin to equal _four times bigger than the Milky Way_.
> 
> Any proof that he created the universe as a whole?



Actually. If you read what I said to Thanatos, I don't know if he's universe level. But he has a lot of hax and powers. Such as manipulating the fates of the Demi-Gods and casually making a creature like Viltra. Controlling planets and suns so casually that he calls it a trial. Various proofs like him controlling three different dimensions (even if their pocket dimensions). Galaxies gravitating towards him overhead (they are galaxies, even if they have no significance towards the gameplay in question, they are still such no matter what idiots say they aren't). He's the energy source for everything that is mantra in itself and can control it as such.



ThanatoSeraph said:


> Also, feats would suggest that in this case, unlike in Shin Megami Tensei or The Dark Tower, "world" refers to a planet.



It's too bad he controls suns and planets within the main solar system/galaxy of which they are stationed. So of course it'd be crazy to think he was anything above the god of a world. Right? 



ThanatoSeraph said:


> You did however, imply that you thought I was going to run and show others you claiming Asura to be >Omnipotence.



As I said do that if you wish. What can be done to me but me being negged? I can turn that black and not even worry towards that anymore. I even said that since we haven't seen many feats towards universe power and all that, that it would be improper for me to say yes towards something like him controlling a universe. Because it is. However, if the actual source material says he is "omnipotent" how can it be disagreed as such.

As I said during the railgun shooter towards his large statue, what he did was showed a taste of his power towards Asura. Even in the dialogue it said such. It was just a trial implying very heavily that he could of done much more. He's also the ruler of a world where you are judged to be dead or alive (Naraka) and his own dimension called Event Horizon.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

From what you are describing, no. However, it's a looooooooooooooooooong jump from Star level control to universal control.

And it seems a bit funny to me that galaxies were supposedly gravitating towards him, but the solar system they were in wasn't.


----------



## NemeBro (May 14, 2012)

Show me the galaxy feat.

Nothing else matters.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> Show me the galaxy feat.
> 
> Nothing else matters.



it's not a feat. The galaxies were just gravitating around him.

Doesn't really count as a feat because he didn't do anything with it.

This

That's why we just discounted it as a feat.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

It can be disagreed with by it not being true. Simple. And I find it a bit odd that you think people go out of their way to find ways to neg you.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> From what you are describing, no. However, it's a looooooooooooooooooong jump from Star level control to universal control.
> 
> And it seems a bit funny to me that galaxies were supposedly gravitating towards him, but the solar system they were in wasn't.



He also controls a massive statue of his likeness that dwarfs everything in that solar system and can be seen easily from earth. Also why would the solar system their in, gravitate towards him if he can control said solar system if he were a god? Especially if its the system of which you want your next "heir". That would kinda be idiotic.



ThanatoSeraph said:


> It can be disagreed with by it not being true. Simple. And I find it a bit odd that you think people go out of their way to find ways to neg you.



I've always said when I'm wrong. I admit my wrong doings if I'm wrong. That's called being mature...


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

If those are galaxies then they're pretty damn small. The semantics of the words used is pointless. They didn't even look planet sized, although scaling could be an issue there.


----------



## NemeBro (May 14, 2012)

Gomu said:


> it's not a feat. The galaxies were just gravitating around him.
> 
> Doesn't really count as a feat because he didn't do anything with it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that has about as much relevance as shit like Genie Jafar having mini planets floating around him at the end of Aladdin.

Pyron stomps.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

Gomu said:


> He also controls a massive statue of his likeness that dwarfs everything in that solar system and can be seen easily from earth. Also why would the solar system their in, gravitate towards him if he can control said solar system if he were a god? Especially if its the system of which you want your next "heir". That would kinda be idiotic.



Then why were there "galaxies" gravitating towards him when that could harm the solar system?



> I've always said when I'm wrong. I admit my wrong doings if I'm wrong. That's called being mature...



I never claimed otherwise.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Then why were there "galaxies" gravitating towards him when that could harm the solar system?
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed otherwise.



Never said the galaxies were close enough to actually be against the solar system they were in. I said those were galaxies gravitating towards him. As you can see at closer looks, you see the middle swirling balls of energy, and the different lights as you get closer and closer to Chakravartin. Those are galaxies, no matter what you think they are, they are. That's something I'm not wrong about. I even admitted saying they have no relevance towards his abilities in question as they don't add to his ability to fight.

But it's similar to the fact that Pyron can wear rings on his hands that are made to be planets. Chakravartin can probably do a similar feat. Hell he controlled the size of a gas/non-gas planet and threw it at Asura via TK. The density of the planet was so hard that Asura had to punch it instead of fire pressure blows.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> Yeah, that has about as much relevance as shit like Genie Jafar having mini planets floating around him at the end of Aladdin.
> 
> Pyron stomps.



You mean Genie, the casual reality warper?


----------



## Fang (May 14, 2012)

Christ why is this series so fucking wanked, "he planned everything so its fate manipulation", uh not fucking really.


----------



## NemeBro (May 14, 2012)

No but seriously, Chaka operates at a solar systemish level.

Pyron operates at a large-scale galactic one.

Pyron eats him.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> No but seriously, Chaka operates at a solar systemish level.
> 
> Pyron operates at a large-scale galactic one.
> 
> Pyron eats him.



That's fine. I know Pyron wins. Didn't say he didn't but it's too many discredits to the Asuraverse. Don't know why it is. But of course it doesn't matter because Pyron goes on and eats him.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

They were obscuring some stars. Stars which are inside a galaxy. They may be "galaxies" but they're not galaxy sized.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

Fang said:


> Christ why is this series so fucking wanked, "he planned everything so its fate manipulation", uh not fucking really.



I... Don't know. It's not the type of series I'd have picked to be wanked either.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

I'm not wanking it. Everything that happened to Asura was planned by Chakravartin up til the point where he went into his domain.

This

This sums it perfectly. In legend since Hinduism legends are taken so heavily in this game. Chakravartin is named as the Ideal Universal Ruler. That's what his name means. He created and influenced every event between the Gohma, Demi-Gods and the ability to use mantra itself. Everything that happened led to Asura becoming more and more God-like as a result. If that's not fate manipulation... I don't understand what is.



ThanatoSeraph said:


> I... Don't know. It's not the type of series I'd have picked to be wanked either.



You don't gotta like the series. I'm not wanking it. If you'd just watch the clips or something, you'd know the events of the game.


----------



## NemeBro (May 14, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> I... Don't know. It's not the type of series I'd have picked to be wanked either.



It's wanked because it's really strong.

Only an idiot would claim otherwise.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

My Internet can't handle most videos that size. And I'm not all that interested in it either.


I watched some of that video. To me, it looked like planning Asura's path. Not completely guiding it, but planning it. If it could manipulate fate, couldn't it have chosen a more obedient successor?


I never said the verse wasn't strong. It's just been wanked at times. Like when it was claimed that Chakravartin was Multi-galaxy level.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> My Internet can't handle most videos that size. And I'm not all that interested in it either.
> 
> 
> I watched some of that video. To me, it looked like planning Asura's path. Not completely guiding it, but planning it. If it could manipulate fate, couldn't it have chosen a more obedient successor?
> ...



You do realize that after Post-core. Asura was a god as well right. Just like Chakravartin wanted? He wanted a successor for the world so he used all the things leading up to Asura gaining the "ultimate power". As a result. He gained enough strength to destroy stars with pressure and fight on par with Chakravartin himself.



ThanatoSeraph said:


> My Internet can't handle most videos that size. And I'm not all that interested in it either.
> 
> 
> I watched some of that video. To me, it looked like planning Asura's path. Not completely guiding it, but planning it. If it could manipulate fate, couldn't it have chosen a more obedient successor?
> ...



I sure a shell didn't call him that. Despite what you think. I'm one of the reasonable... what did you call it... "Wanksuras"?


----------



## NemeBro (May 14, 2012)

I wasn't trying to accuse you of doing so (It's late and I am tired, which is why the bluntness of my post may have implied such), just noting that a verse as powerful as Asura's Wrath is prone to wankage. The symbolism in some parts (Aka the galaxy thing) helps.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> I wasn't trying to accuse you of doing so (It's late and I am tired, which is why the bluntness of my post may have implied such), just noting that a verse as powerful as Asura's Wrath is prone to wankage. The symbolism in some parts (Aka the galaxy thing) helps.



So does Chakravartin's name. Real world lores... etc... In Hinduism, the world is thought of as the universe. The universe being the factor that all life is governed by a single being, whether someone lives, dies, or gets reincarnated. He was one of the stronger or the strongest god in the Hindu lore, as he could even govern if God's lived or died as they were basically his subordinates.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

@Gomu: Yes, but if Chakravartin could manipulate fate, he could have manipulated his successor into being a person less likely to rebel.

I forget what thread it was in, but someone did call him Multi galaxy. Not singling you out.


@NemeBro: Okay. Fair enough.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

Gomu said:


> So does Chakravartin's name. Real world lores... etc... In Hinduism, the world is thought of as the universe. The universe being the factor that all life is governed by a single being, whether someone lives, dies, or gets reincarnated. He was one of the stronger or the strongest god in the Hindu lore, as he could even govern if God's lived or died as they were basically his subordinates.



However, the game is only *based* on Hindu mythology. The gods aren't the same as their mythological counterparts.

In some verses its okay to use feats from the origins of mythological characters, because they directly reference the events. Asura's wrath is not one of these verses.

And Brahman/Brahmin is the strongest Hindu god. It's fully omnipotent, and is quite literally everything.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> However, the game is only *based* on Hindu mythology. The gods aren't the same as their mythological counterparts.
> 
> In some verses its okay to use feats from the origins of mythological characters, because they directly reference the events. Asura's wrath is not one of these verses.
> 
> And Brahman/Brahmin is the strongest Hindu god. It's fully omnipotent, and is quite literally everything.



Ok then... I don't care. Either way, it doesn't really matter about all of that. I was just saying that in lore, Chakravartin was an extremely powerful being. That's all.

Either way. Chakravartin is an extremely powerful being in Asura's Wrath. He controlled one of the most powerful energy sources in that universe, had the ability to create beings as powerful as Vlitra and the Demi-Gods themselves. Etc...


----------



## Asura Wrath (May 14, 2012)

Very bad thread. Cgakravatin can create universes. WTF is pyron the bitch is gonna do then?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 14, 2012)

I know I shouldn't be trying to debate such an obvious troll, but...

You got any proof for that?


----------



## Asura Wrath (May 14, 2012)

Yes i do my friend for i am lord hell. and i do not need proof.


----------



## Imagine (May 14, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> I know I shouldn't be trying to debate such an obvious troll, but...
> 
> You got any proof for that?



Just dont he'll be banned soon enough.


----------



## Black Moon (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol at people claiming that the galaxies floating around Chakra are small sized because they look small compared to him... I don't know, maybe he's just fucking bigger than galaxies?

Point is: they're clearly galaxies -> he's a shitton bigger than them -> Chakra swats Pyron like a fly despite what the wankers said.


----------

